# better than p. 5 on hottest archer



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

post of earlier today


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

who is the second archer???


----------



## BowRegards (Jan 7, 2003)

They get my vote!


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*#2*

I'll take whats behind door #2


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*then door #2 it is*

ASA shooter


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I love me some Copper John


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*upcoming star*

from pittsburg


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*don't forget this gal*

one of utah's finest


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I nomimante gphotoman for super-moderator to oust the Ox. All those in favor say "aye"............. :wink:   


And Darrin, I love your copper john too.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't think the old saying about trying harder if your #2 applies anymore.Nothing wrong with being #2 at all!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> I don't think the old saying about trying harder if your #2 applies anymore.Nothing wrong with being #2 at all!


back on form!! :thumbs_up


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

DarrinM said:


> who is the second archer???


I don't know, but she wins :wink:


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> I nomimante gphotoman for super-moderator to oust the Ox. All those in favor say "aye"............. :wink:
> 
> 
> And Darrin, I love your copper john too.


Not so fast


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

and


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Can't keep a good man down. Good job OX :thumbs_up . Still ain't a #2 but good job.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I also don't think there is anything wrong with ANTS at a picnic anymore either :wink: !


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

#2 is amazing and the fact the she can shoot makes her even hotter


----------



## drhaynes58 (Apr 18, 2005)

Now, just how many of you guys noticed that these photos were actually Hoyt commercials??? :mg:


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*archer #1*

Archer #1 has an illegal Fita Eye Patch!!!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I saw at least two Mathews in there....


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

JAVI said:


> I saw at least two Mathews in there....


Mathews?? huh? bows? I better go back and look again......


----------



## chimi chunga (Mar 15, 2005)

REALLY WHO IS LOOKING AT BOWS. :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Holy Moly, Ill buy what their sellin..


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I see a Copper Joanie in my future.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Wait A Second*

GEEK still belongs back in here......Pro1


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*And My Personal Favorite*

MY WIFE  Pro 1 1/2....Pro1


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*And one shooting*

Great form...Good coach ..Pro1


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Pro1 said:


> MY WIFE  Pro 1 1/2....Pro1


Dang Pat, I missed alot when I didn't make it to dinner that night in Vegas. 

She's a keeper.  Congrats!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Mystery Girl # 2 is Christi Chumley. For all you wishful thinkers... Her husband Dennis is as big as she is good looking.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Brian from GA said:


> Mystery Girl # 2 is Christi Chumley. For all you wishful thinkers... Her husband Dennis is as big as she is good looking.



The bigger they are the harder they fall................. :wink:


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

gphotoman, ox, etc. Thanks alot  !!

My wife just caught me checking these hotties out and I tried the old, "It doesn't matter where you get your appetite as long as you eat at home" bit on her. She said, "Well you're going to be losing some weight big fella, no home cookin' for you for awhile!"

:mg: :mg: :mg: DENIED, NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!    
I new the internet was bad for me!


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*california girl?*

another post........


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

If that is GEEK then that is definately a terrible name for her, WOW  !


----------



## 28LX (Feb 17, 2004)

Me votes for #2 :wink: :mg:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*parting shots*

another of rachel, tammy and jen


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

gotta love a woman that shoots spiral cams


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

She made my cams spiral and my toes curl. Man, I gotta start hitting the big shoots again, I might even learn to like spots again.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Keep them coming!!!

Thank you. :teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think I just went blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. :shade: 

That last one of Jen rocks.

This one ...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow!! Gotta love a pretty girl that can shoot! :shade:


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

My God you guys are making my knees weak!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

gphotoman, please tell me you've taken some photos of men, too, and if so can you post them in the hottest male archery thread?! :smile:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Bows and Girls. Two of my favorite things. :shade: 

I would hate to shoot against these ladies. Wouldn't be able to keep my eye on the target. :wink:


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

i knew thier was a reason i'm now single!!! lol!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Utah's finest.......... Guess OBT and I will need to schedule a trip to the Utah Open this year 

Mark your calendars kids!!!


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2005)

Where are all the girsl like that at my club?????????? :shade:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Maybe they aren't real, just computer generated  !


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

gphotoman, I cant believe you only have 9 posts. Start uping your count now, PLEASE!!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I know a couple are real..... I have caddied for them


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Its a good thing the online user dot is only one color, this thread would look like a christmas tree. I havent seen this many green lights since down town New York.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

There is just something about a beautiful woman holding a bow...................or a pencil.........or a drumstick............or well, just about anything.

There is just something about a beautiful woman.
I think I'll go ask my wife to hold her bow..........


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

I love a lady with a nice pair of, Leica's :thumbs_up


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> gphotoman, please tell me you've taken some photos of men, too,


I understand he did, but the camera refused to register the images...


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

With a BIG knife in the pocket.......  

SLC must be a tougher place than I thought


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow!*

GEEK is a SMOKING HOTTIE!

Something about that long hair..... hmmmm... :beer: :beer:  


-ZA206


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

They all are some mighty fine looking ladies.


----------



## Luv2shoot (Jun 7, 2002)

*My Wife*

gphotoman,

I guess you have let everyone know why my AT name is Luv2shoot. Having Rachel as a wife makes it very very easy to spend time shooting together. 
She is also an avid hunter that has taken several deer and turkeys over the past 10 years.

Good shooting,

David


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Heck of a man, I wouldn't want to leave the house! Contrary to what the antihunters say about inbred Neanderthals being the only people that still want to hunt I see NO evidence of that in these photos!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Nikki is my current favorite recurver......... :tongue:  :thumbs_up  :teeth:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> Utah's finest.......... Guess OBT and I will need to schedule a trip to the Utah Open this year
> 
> Mark your calendars kids!!!



Yup, she was there last year. 

That shoot will be my first as a money grubber.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Congrats GEEK my boys just saw your pic and said she's a HOTTIE and I have a crush on her, my boy's will never be the same now. Oh I can see why the BAT ATTACKED ya I don't blame it one BITE.  You know that is what the BAT was thinking, just one little BITE!!!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Nikki is my current favorite recurver......... :tongue:  :thumbs_up  :teeth:


Hey bud isin't this FOX wearing your OLD AVIATOR???


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Ron, she won't be able to read this until nightfall. She is now a creature of the night.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Ron, she won't be able to read this until nightfall. She is now a creature of the night.


Oh darn it I forgot about that daylight thingy


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I pulled this one out of the Archives like OX did fair is fair


----------



## CY67 (Dec 19, 2004)

This is better than hijacking the little woman's Victoria's Secret catalouge out of the mailbox.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh what the Heck he posted 2 and so will I, 1 more from the Archives


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Since we are in the archives, this one always made me gitty....


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Ron's posting*

*This girl is not an archer!*​
She doesn't even knows how to hold a bow...

But who cares? :tongue:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Ron, she won't be able to read this until nightfall. She is now a creature of the night.


Are you sure its that or the NO SHOES NO SHIRT NO SERVICE thingy??????


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> *This girl is not an archer!*​
> She doesn't even knows how to hold a bow...
> 
> But who cares? :tongue:


This one is


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> *This girl is not an archer!*​
> She doesn't even knows how to hold a bow...
> 
> But who cares? :tongue:


And this one is too


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

This is my all time favorite, Denise Parker.....


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Luv2shoot said:


> Rachel as a wife makes it very very easy to spend time shooting together.


David... you sure got a winner in Rachel. She's as genuinely kind as she is beautiful. Is sure was nice to have her rooting me on in Louisville. Made it a whole lot less scary to have a friend there with me.

Hope to cross paths again in the future.

Ang


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Ron Harmon said:


> And this one is too


That be my friend........Shawna Norris........AKA Hunting Goddess.

Shot with her numerous times. :shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Wonderboy said:


> That be my friend........Shawna Norris........AKA Hunting Goddess.
> 
> Shot with her numerous times. :shade:


Can I be your's and her friend too!!!!


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

This is better than hijacking the little woman's Victoria's Secret catalouge out of the mailbox.


This is a lot better. At least you know these women have a similar interest :thumbs_up , not drugs and money. A good lookin' woman with a bow is a better stress test then any incline ramp  .


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

This is one TEC riser I'd still like to have in my hand........


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Geek, my grandson and oldest grandaughter are just kind of starting archery so naturally the " Girls don't shoot bows" discussion came up. I was showing them these pics and when we got to your pic I almost stepped on Jeremiah's eyes when they popped out of his head and Desiree already decided she wants her REALLY long.Glad there are people like you out there that they can look up to.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Ron Harmon said:


> I pulled this one out of the Archives like OX did fair is fair


IMHO we have a winner.


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Ron Harmon said:


> Can I be your's and her friend too!!!!


Only if you can hang? :tongue: 

Couple of weeks ago...........I saw her shoot a 297 Vegas round. :thumbs_up Good shooter...........and a sweet girl.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Wonderboy said:


> Only if you can hang? :tongue:
> 
> Couple of weeks ago...........I saw her shoot a 297 Vegas round. :thumbs_up Good shooter...........and a sweet girl.


Hey I can hang but that is one heck of a score, Maybe I will just sit back and start the fan club for her or join the existing one.


----------



## cokercat (Apr 26, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> ASA shooter


she has a sexy stomache


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

she sure has my vote!


tdaward said:


> Since we are in the archives, this one always made me gitty....


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Just for the record GEEK is no doubt my fav.... :wink: :wink: :shade: :shade:


----------



## BTP40D (Oct 20, 2004)

Yep, I agree BR. G33K is #1.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

cokercat said:


> she has a sexy stomache


I don't think there are any parts that aren't  !


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> Just for the record GEEK is no doubt my fav.... :wink: :wink: :shade: :shade:



DITTO. My granson thinks she is HOT and my grandaughter wants to be "just like her", including the long hair. Glad she's a good role model :thumbs_up .


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I found another


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*karen*

and........


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Nice*

Always nice to see girls shooting with the right equipment.
Jbird


----------



## redruger (Mar 20, 2005)

Harmon and Photoman, you are killing me :tongue: 

I can't stop staring, thank God I'm at work my wife would have smacked me by now.


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

Agreed!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Jbird said:


> Always nice to see girls shooting with the right equipment.
> Jbird


Agreed,, I noticed that new Bowtech on the right immediately


----------



## Tony_zelah (Apr 26, 2003)

Was there a bow in the pic then :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Agreed,, I noticed that new Bowtech on the right immediately


Jerry . . . buddy . . . we need to talk. If you noticed the bowtech "right immediately" in this picture . . well . . all I can say is "Set the Bowtech KoolAid down and step away from the glass". :shade:


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> Jerry . . . buddy . . . we need to talk. If you noticed the bowtech "right immediately" in this picture . . well . . all I can say is "Set the Bowtech KoolAid down and step away from the glass". :shade:



Who cares what's with the blue bow.  

I'm looking at what's in the blue top.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Wonderboy said:


> I'm looking at what's in the blue top.


Just in the top?   

You have to widen your horizons!


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh My !!!!!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Can we please have some pics of men with THEIR tackle out?? :wink:
I feel like I'm in a desert without any water!!


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Can we please have some pics of men with THEIR tackle out?? :wink:
> I feel like I'm in a desert without any water!!


I'd like to abide ya Click, but a 58 yr. old man, in Latex is about as appealing as a 58 yr. old woman. Ya caught me 30 yrs. too late :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> Jerry . . . buddy . . . we need to talk. If you noticed the bowtech "right immediately" in this picture . . well . . all I can say is "Set the Bowtech KoolAid down and step away from the glass". :shade:


And if anyone thinks I saw that bow first, I have a pet rock for sale at half price ($5000) .....


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Click, if their "tackle" was out this thread would have a ton more hits or OX would have deleted it long ago (maybe  ). It's not out, it's more "strategically being utilized  "


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

How about some strategically placed bulges? Shirts off? A pair of beautiful eyes and a fantastic smile would do me fine!! :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> How about some strategically placed bulges? Shirts off? A pair of beautiful eyes and a fantastic smile would do me fine!! :wink:


I assume by "strategically placed bulge" you don't mean the one below my chest and above my belt buckle?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

LMAO :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: ! That was a good one. Clickie will make you pay for that ,but it was good.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn, bare mid riffs, hats and jeans! :tongue: 

Girls with a sparkle in their eyes and the butt to back it up. I'm going to the next big shoot if I have to sleep in the truck! :beer:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Is it getting hotter in here or is just me  

Keep em coming. :tongue: :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> I assume by "strategically placed bulge" you don't mean the one below my chest and above my belt buckle?


Consider it a road block...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Consider it a road block...


LOL! :smile:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

here is another favorite of mine the skoal girls


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

dahmer said:


> ... and my grandaughter wants to be "just like her", including the long hair. Glad she's a good role model :thumbs_up .


Thank you, that is very kind and flattering. If she ever wants any long hair hints just drop me a PM. I have all sorts of tricks up my sleeve.

Pro1, I do not think that picture of Pro 1 1/2 does her justice at all! She is trully a lovely women and one of the nicest and sweetest to boot. I hope I get a chance to come up and visit this summer while at the ranch. Any chance you have thought of coming down to Colorado Springs for the NAA Outdoor Nationals.

I just had to add that there are so many beautiful women in this sport! I hope you guys appreciate that even though genetics helps, for alot of women keeping their body in that good of shape is practically a full time job!


----------



## libby_white (May 14, 2005)

*V Wunderle*

*Can someone post some hot picks of Vic Wunderle for me!?
I'll lick that up!  * :tongue:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

libby_white said:


> *Can someone post some hot picks of Vic Wunderle for me!?
> I'll lick that up!  * :tongue:


Your going to lick your screen if Vic pics get put up.... :mg: :mg: Geez girl you got it BAD for that guy!!!! :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

I think we all have to tell Copper John that we found their new magazine ad picture  


WOW


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> How about some strategically placed bulges? Shirts off? A pair of beautiful eyes and a fantastic smile would do me fine!! :wink:



Ok Clickerati...because you asked.... but YOU go first !!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

D_Hunter said:


> Ok Clickerati...because you asked.... but YOU go first !!


Keep up DH...I'm already out there...4 times!!! Use your huntin' skills and prepared to be disappointed!! Although I do have nice eyes and smile :smile: But sadly, no bow in hand :sad:


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

*Keep up???*



Clickerati said:


> Keep up DH...I'm already out there...4


I thought a woman liked a man that takes his time?? :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

click won't post a pic she is one of those behind the scenes kinda women. But if I am wrong then we should see a pic anytime soo. :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

well guess what I found another pic


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

oh darn it we almost forgot Kate


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

and a reverse on Kate  this is the view you get when you turn your magazine pic around and look from the other side.  :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

not sure who this archer'ess is but can't leave her out


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

skoal girl in reverse


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Didn't Skoal used to have an ad with Walt Garrison that said " Just a little pinch between my cheeks."?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I am GAME!!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Ron Harmon said:


> click won't post a pic she is one of those behind the scenes kinda women. But if I am wrong then we should see a pic anytime soo. :thumbs_up


No, I just sneak in when no one is looking... :teeth:


----------



## FireWillie77 (Jan 17, 2004)

G33K did you say you are coming to Colorado Springs? If so I would love to show you around  Take care


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> No, I just sneak in when no one is looking... :teeth:


Well if you can do that you must be very skinny :thumbs_up  Probally would'nt even be able to photograph you huh?? :teeth:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I thought Skoal was smokeless but she looks pretty _*smokin*_ to me :tongue:


----------



## YnoX (May 11, 2004)

Great pics, I'm gonna print them all to get my 2 sons hooked on archery.
If this doesn't work then.......HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM ! (not that there is anything wrong with that) :wink:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*per click's request*

not sure what you're lookin for........


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*david's hunting partner*

Tennessee huntress


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*from the ESPN Qualifiers*

On ESPN Television


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*Bowtec shooter*

arrow exiting Karen's bow


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

This thread is what the hottest archer thread was supposed to be.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*gal from ocala*

at Oakridge


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

gphotoman said:


> arrow exiting Karen's bow


That is one cool pic


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!! Those women at the 3D deer are KILLIN' me!! What are the twins names? (I mean the ones peeking out of the blue top!  ) 
I don't chew but those Skoal girls make me wanna have a dip or two!! :wink:
I'm glad to see Sandrine made it into this thread, she is NICE!
It wouldn't be complete without the Martin girls making an appearance either.
This is GOOD ***** fella's keep it up! :teeth:


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

ratfart said:


> This is GOOD ***** fella's keep it up! :teeth:


Okay........ :tongue:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*hollywood*

barry hands daughter


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*here you go click*

roland kickinger and i let someone use my camera


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*another of roland*

from hollywood


----------



## HydraPress (Dec 5, 2003)

He has a death grip on that thing!


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks like his peep is too low too!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Whos looking at his peep :tongue: Thanks for the pic :thumbs_up


----------



## goldenbowboy (Aug 3, 2004)

did anyone notice that the point he is using on his arrow is to small of a diameter for the arrow?


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*Gotta watch the quiet ones....*

:secret: Mama... sssshhhhh.... I didn't specify what I was "peeping" at!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i think this will steer the thread in the right direction again...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

one more...


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey... no fair... she can't be here...she doesn't even have a peep!  Referreing to 2 pics back! I can't believe you headed this thread in this direction with a girl with no peep!!!!!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

another one...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> Hey... no fair... she can't be here...she doesn't even have a peep!  Referreing to 2 pics back! I can't believe you headed this thread in this direction with a girl with no peep!!!!!


well in the first pic i posted, you may peep at something... 

and im sorry, but we were having just too many men in this thread. plus, he is weird!! what are all the balls and bumps he has on his arms?? that isnt natural, maybe he should seek for medical help.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i forgot to add this one. its last one for the day...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> not sure what you're lookin for........


Guy Gerig...:tongue:


----------



## firestorm9mm (Jan 3, 2005)

so many hotties so little time


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*slc #1*

slc


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Any chance you have any pics of me from vegas? You seem to make all the other girls look so attractive.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*one of george's favorites*

learning to shoot a bow


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Right Geek, like you really need help looking attractive!  . I should be so "attractively challenged" as you. :shade:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

when a women and a man look at a picture, they see TOTALLY different things


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

You're right, you probably notice if there's a bow in the picture. I usually notice that about the 4th or 5th time :teeth: .


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

gp,

I just know you gotta be a cousin of mine.  You have to introduce me to these gals.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

dahmer said:


> You're right, you probably notice if there's a bow in the picture. I usually notice that about the 4th or 5th time :teeth: .


Women also notice the SHOES


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

How in the world do you guys who shoot tourneys with these awesome women, keep your mind on your game and keep from being distracted?  :wink:


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

What IS it with women and shoes?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

SHOES, they were wearing shoes  ?  Glad the grandaughter wants to be like you Geek :thumbs_up , some other choices would scare me.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Fletch Helical said:


> What IS it with women and shoes?


Oh, if only you knew


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> How in the world do you guys who shoot tourneys with these awesome women, keep your mind on your game and keep from being distracted?  :wink:


I'll admit it going back a few years I totally got taken out of my game at the indoor states one year   :beer:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I wouldn't mind being "taken out".


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

G33K,
You don't need anyone to "make" you look beautiful! My two boys 5 and 8 don't say too much about girls yet, but they were looking at this post with me and they both thought you were the cutest one!  I didn't argue with them  
Many Hotties on here but a few real classic beauties!
Keep 'em comin' just cut down on the sausage pics!!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> I wouldn't mind being "taken out".


neither do i !! in fact i have only shot with one woman in my life, and she was about 5 years younger. i know, if you are 25, 5 years younger is great, but if you are 18, minus 5 years makes it 13  

so, you can take me out whenever you wish!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

G33k said:


> Oh, if only you knew


And why do women spend so much money on them then get mad at us because we don't notice them? Shouldn't there be some sort of epiphany that "Hey . . . he isn't going to notice anyway the $5.00 ones will be fine".


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> And why do women spend so much money on them then get mad at us because we don't notice them?


Because other women DO notice them!


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

*Drawing women into the sport*

Perhaps we are going about drawing women into our sport the wrong way. 
I say at the next ASA shoot we offer a pair of Bernardo sandals as top prize in the women's division :tongue:


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Focus people focus.....we are getting pretty far down the page without pics  
there are a lot of pretty ladies here.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

okay here is another but you guy's need to contribute just a little more.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

okay just one more for the troops then its your turn


----------



## Michael Moorish (Jan 26, 2005)

Mexican 3D said:


> i forgot to add this one. its last one for the day...


Was joy on the Olympic team or just a flag ship?


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

All i can say is i wish i lived in TEXAS!!!!!


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Moorish said:


> Was joy on the Olympic team or just a flag ship?


She did not make the 2004 team but that doesn't rule out the 2008. Alot of people are already getting into serious training for Beijing


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

These studio shots are nice, but I like to see the real deal...  

Would the real women of archery please stand up :shade:


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

30 X said:


> All i can say is i wish i lived in TEXAS!!!!!


Everything's bigger in Texas :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Would the real women of archery please stand up :shade:


We are...in the Women's Forum!!! Forgot about us already, eh Scooter?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> These studio shots are nice, but I like to see the real deal...


I am in agreement... :wink: :beer:


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

OK Clicks we know where you are


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah... Clicks with a bow. We're waiting...


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

G33k said:


> She did not make the 2004 team but that doesn't rule out the 2008. Alot of people are already getting into serious training for Beijing


actually there is a thread about or I should say from here solicitating funds to shoot in Bulgaria I think well anyway she is a member if i read it right on the olympic team. Thread is called (you can help get joy to Bulgaria) with new pics of her.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

No, not the Olympic Team. The team she is referring is made up of her and other other female recurve shooters. The three of them but was not selected by a trial or an tournament the way that the World Team was selected. I am not sure if any other archers from America are going. I believe they are going solely for the experience (but that is just my guess) She refers to them beating the Polish Team at AZ CUP. At FITA shoots they often have a team round were all the team kick in some money and the winning team gets the money, it is great experience for International Team competitions. I am sure that Joy never meant for anyone to believe that she was on the Olympic Team.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*recent photo?*



Mexican 3D said:


> i forgot to add this one. its last one for the day...


how long ago was this shot taken....


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

These are a few of MANY medal presenters at the world indoors in Denmark, I love that country, so very very much, a 6 pack of beer is cheaper than 1 bottle of water.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> We are...in the Women's Forum!!! Forgot about us already, eh Scooter?


How could I ever forget about you all


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*Requested image*

DC must be a popular fellow......


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

gphotoman said:


> how long ago was this shot taken....


i dont know, i was surfing through her site when i found the pics. 

heres the link...

http://www.joyfahrenkrog.com/


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

Ron Harmon said:


> Oh what the Heck he posted 2 and so will I, 1 more from the Archives


i sure do wish i was that bow lol great pic


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

GAWD I feel old. :thumbs_do :sad:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

You're still young chica!!  Now me on the other hand.......


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Huntin4elk said:


> GAWD I feel old. :thumbs_do :sad:


 Age is only a number! Your only as old as you feel. Oh, wait a minuet, err, you said you feel old, never mind, dissregard this post


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> GAWD I feel old. :thumbs_do :sad:


I feel old too. I just found out I am going to need surgery on both feet, yucky.

But girl let me just say that no matter how you feel, you do not look old. You are about 32 , right?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

G33k said:


> I feel old too. I just found out I am going to need surgery on both feet, yucky.


I'm sorry to hear that, Nikki. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

well, 2 months in casts BUT there when I am healed up I will be able to run and walk long distances without my arches hurting and getting horrible blisters. I have to pretty much stick to new balance trainers all the time and even then I have some troubles. Hopefully afterwards I will be able to do more, YEAH!! And having a more solid foundation to stand on might inprove my archery


----------



## blackcat (Oct 13, 2004)

gphotoman said:


> DC must be a popular fellow......



Hey I know this Cat...We need to see more like him, definitely belongs on this thread!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

G33k said:


> well, 2 months in casts BUT there when I am healed up I will be able to run and walk long distances without my arches hurting and getting horrible blisters. I have to pretty much stick to new balance trainers all the time and even then I have some troubles. Hopefully afterwards I will be able to do more, YEAH!! And having a more solid foundation to stand on might inprove my archery


Do you have flat feet or fallen arches? What exactly are you having done, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

G33k,

I am pretty flat footed, so I take the arch support out of my running shoes or I get blisters too. I won't buy shoes that have the arch support not removable. I only get blisters from running distance like 10k or more.

I hope it all works out ok. Good luck!!

Lucky for you, you have wings now.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*gainsville image*

of impressive female on the practice range - arrow just exiting bow


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*from columbus, ga*

shooting 3d and looking good


----------



## blackcat (Oct 13, 2004)

Greg...awesome pictures...you have captured some great shots!!
:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*thanks Kim*



blackcat said:


> Greg...awesome pictures...you have captured some great shots!!
> :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


thanks kim......... I appreciate your comments..... see you in Metropolis......right?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Greg . . . really, despite the rather photogenic nature of some of the selected archers, your pictures reallly are outstanding!


----------



## Tony_zelah (Apr 26, 2003)

great photos Greg keep them coming :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Please Greg, MORE MEN!!!


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

Nothing like a close shave. :embarasse :embarasse


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Please Greg, MORE WOMEN!!!


 :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## libby_white (May 14, 2005)

G33k said:


> No, not the Olympic Team. The team she is referring is made up of her and other other female recurve shooters. The three of them but was not selected by a trial or an tournament the way that the World Team was selected. I am not sure if any other archers from America are going. I believe they are going solely for the experience (but that is just my guess) She refers to them beating the Polish Team at AZ CUP. At FITA shoots they often have a team round were all the team kick in some money and the winning team gets the money, it is great experience for International Team competitions. I am sure that Joy never meant for anyone to believe that she was on the Olympic Team.


I don't think the team exists anymore. 
It was at: www.uswomensarchery.com 
Doesn't seem to be up and running. Maybe the Nichols sisters really did spit the dummy.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is a couple of cuties from a shoot today here in Germany!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

didn't upload on the first one


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Clicki is a diva and a goddess and deserves to see some hot men, Greg. It's my honor and duty to make sure she has a constant supply of male archer photos, especially of Guy Gerig. If you don't, you'll have trouble from me!!!


Wow, Jerry!! That's so kind of you!! You took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!! :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Wow, Jerry!! That's so kind of you!! You took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!! :wink::wink::wink:


LOL.....I thought you'd get a laff from that


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> LOL.....I thought you'd get a laff from that


You sure do have a way with words, Jerry! And changing people's quotes, you wascally wabbit!! :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

WOW GEEK sorry to hear you have been having problems with your feet, hope your surgery goes well and you heal up fast. Make sure you go get your temporary disabled parking permit so you can park up close for a while till you get back on your feet. No pun intended. Ron


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So......I am now in love..........


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

yep....she's a cutie


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

*Lifts and seperates*

Nice picture, but what is that thing strapped to her side? Some kind of enhancer or something??? It looks like it lifts, but I doubt if it seperates...


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Scooter_SC said:


> Nice picture, but what is that thing strapped to her side? Some kind of enhancer or something??? It looks like it lifts, but I doubt if it seperates...


 That would be a chest protecter  
You know, the things all women should wear when guys like you are around :wink:


----------



## PSEjaws (Dec 7, 2004)

*me and my babe*

cookin out in Morgantown.


----------



## PSEjaws (Dec 7, 2004)

*form*

i have been shooting my whole life.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> skoal girl in reverse


That is our Newberry SB1 bow and a little extra took these pics at the georgia turkeyrama


----------



## PSEjaws (Dec 7, 2004)

*form*

she has only been shooting for a about a week.

her form is better than mine and most. and she is using a back tension!

its sad really! :tongue:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Top Cat said:


> That would be a chest protecter
> You know, the things all women should wear when guys like you are around :wink:


Wink Wink... :tongue:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

PSEjaws: "she has only been shooting for a about a week.

her form is better than mine and most. and she is using a back tension!"


She is alot cuter too!!!!!  :wink:


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ummm, is that outfit legal for sanctioned shoots? Please....


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Some rules are meant to be broken :thumbs_up .


----------



## PSEjaws (Dec 7, 2004)

illbowhunter said:


> PSEjaws: "she has only been shooting for a about a week.
> 
> her form is better than mine and most. and she is using a back tension!"
> 
> ...


tell me about it, im seriously thinking about taking the bow from her :tongue: 

what can i say some people just have it. 

but i will take credit. i have taught her everything she knows :teeth:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

GaryM12 said:


> Ummm, is that outfit legal for sanctioned shoots? Please....


Looks like she got the attention of the deer 
Must be during rut


----------



## PSEjawsette (Feb 25, 2005)

*Just wait...*



PSEjaws said:


> tell me about it, im seriously thinking about taking the bow from her :tongue:
> 
> what can i say some people just have it.
> 
> but i will take credit. i have taught her everything she knows :teeth:



Caleb... I will give you all the credit in the world for teaching me everything that I know about Archery. But I must tell you now... I will beat you one day.


----------



## PSEjawsette (Feb 25, 2005)

*Aww...*



illbowhunter said:


> PSEjaws: "she has only been shooting for a about a week.
> 
> her form is better than mine and most. and she is using a back tension!"
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment...


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

The best post so far!! Keep them a coming. :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Brown Hornet here is another pic of your cutie.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

*G33K hair!*

From the looks of it she has that really hot G33K hair thing goin' on. :thumbs_up


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*great form*

demonstrated by this MN gal


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

:mg:  HOLY HOOTERS BATMAN!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

ratfart said:


> :mg:  HOLY HOOTERS BATMAN!!!!! :teeth:


No kidding man I'd love to get my hands on some of those funbags!!!! haha :shade: :shade:


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

WOW :mg: :mg:


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

BillyRay said:


> No kidding man I'd love to get my hands on some of those funbags!!!! haha :shade: :shade:


 "funbags"? BillyRay, you sure have a way with words


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Harmon said:


> Hey Brown Hornet here is another pic of your cutie.



Thanks Ron.....She is incredible. If you guys don't hear from me for awhile.....it is because I have moved out of the country :wink:

Holly shnickies I just went back to the web site that I found her on and......her B-Day is the same as mine  .....Gotta be a sign.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks Ron.....She is incredible. If you guys don't hear from me for awhile.....it is because I have moved out of the country :wink:
> 
> Holly shnickies I just went back to the web site that I found her on and......her B-Day is the same as mine  .....Gotta be a sign.


Your welcome and if you go to Mexico just don't drink the water :wink: And your right it must be a sign, better jump on it while you can :wink:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*by popular demand*

evidently this guy has a following


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> Your welcome and if you go to Mexico just don't drink the water :wink: And your right it must be a sign, better jump on it while you can :wink:


I believe she is Swedish.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

G33k said:


> I believe she is Swedish.



Yes she is from Sweden. 

Does anyone need me to pick up anything while I am there?????


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes she is from Sweden.
> 
> Does anyone need me to pick up anything while I am there?????


Her twin sista :wink:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Top Cat said:


> "funbags"? BillyRay, you sure have a way with words


thanks man I do my best....heh :shade:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hey Now*

Here a single for you girls. Are very own Billy Ray winning the state indoor shoot :thumbs_up 

He will give free lessons with ever date. Not sure if its archery  

Now girls he can get nervous at times. I saw it on his last five arrows. Great Guy form Sooner State living down there amongst the Longhorns in Texas.


----------



## DeerDude (Sep 16, 2004)

Gotta go with shooter #2!!! SWEET!!!! :shade:


----------



## Candice Law (Nov 18, 2004)

*Joy Fahrenkrog*



Ron Harmon said:


> actually there is a thread about or I should say from here solicitating funds to shoot in Bulgaria I think well anyway she is a member if i read it right on the olympic team. Thread is called (you can help get joy to Bulgaria) with new pics of her.


The thread isn't there anymore. Aren't they going or have they raised enough?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Candice Law said:


> The thread isn't there anymore. Aren't they going or have they raised enough?


Yes it is, go to search and click on it and then type in bulgaria and whala there she or it is. The last post on it was May 28th. Good Luck


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

HEY Billy Ray um how did you get the bruises on both your wrist?????  Do you have the matching ones on your ankles also???


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> HEY Billy Ray um how did you get the bruises on both your wrist?????  Do you have the matching ones on your ankles also???


those are scars dude....and no I didn't try to bleed myself out or anything...heh :mg: :teeth:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

BillyRay said:


> those are scars dude....:


Are they the fun kind like being handcuffed to a bed :thumbs_up


----------



## blackcat (Oct 13, 2004)

gphotoman, glad to see you took my advice and let some of the good ones out...wouldn't mind seeing more of em! :wink:


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Good to see BillyRay with a BT !!!!! This weekend, a shoot in Richardson, interested BR?


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes she is from Sweden.
> 
> Does anyone need me to pick up anything while I am there?????


You gonna come out here BH? Caroline got you all smitten or what? lol


Magnus


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

tdaward said:


> Good to see BillyRay with a BT !!!!! This weekend, a shoot in Richardson, interested BR?


BT is practically all I shoot especially indoors. Not sure if I'll make it this weekend. I have been on the road so much working the past few weeks I don't have a bow set up or anything. I'll probably end up having to put some hours in this weekend too since the office is covered up with work for us... :sad: :sad: 

Being busy is great for the bank account, but sucks for trying to shoot.. :sad:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*terracross rider*

and archer heather williams


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*another of heather*

with help from ginger....... she caught on quickly


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*needs no intro*

pro shooter


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*it about time!*

I thought this thread was dead :wink:


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

gphotoman said:


> with help from ginger....... she caught on quickly


*I love when deflections match*


----------



## 12shootnbowtech (Feb 3, 2005)

Oxford said:


> and


Looks like Sherry Forman


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I don't how the dude could be messing with his bow while she's standing next to him. Looks like she prefers the full length shaft.


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

At the risk of sounding redundant........"HOLY HOOTERS BATMAN!!!!!"


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Man I got to go to these shoots!!!! Hard to find this kind of wildlife in the woods.  

Think the wife will understand when I tell her I have to go alone. :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

How come the only people I ever see at 3d shoots are fat guys with 3 day old beards and Harley Davidson t-shirts?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> How come the only people I ever see at 3d shoots are fat guys with 3 day old beards and Harley Davidson t-shirts?


Because that's 3D.

These chicks are Feild shooters!  

 


I feel the wrath a coming. :zip:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Because that's 3D.
> 
> These chicks are Feild shooters!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah sage....you just shot yourself in the foot


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Oh yeah sage....you just shot yourself in the foot


That took less time than I thought it would!  

Don't worry momma, your phat!!!!!!!!!

and Phat is were it's at!  

I hope you know what phat means, or I'm in the dawg house again!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Oh yeah sage....you just shot yourself in the foot


Speaking of feet .....

hows yours coming along? Sunburnt or broke?


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

*gphotoman*

nice looking hoyt ladies there. thanks


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

why is heather williams shooting such a looooong arrow long??
insatiable


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Speaking of feet .....
> 
> hows yours coming along? Sunburnt or broke?


Good attempt at diversion there Sage . . . but I think it's too late after the last comment. 

Gotta go get my bow tuned up for Field and Fita. Looks like the scenery is better . . . but then again . . . I haven't shot with 3dMama yet . . . that may bring me back to 3d!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

insatiable said:


> why is heather williams shooting such a looooong arrow long??
> insatiable


I must admit . . . I had to go back and look at the picture to see what you were talking about. Oddly, my eyes never got that far to the right in the picture. :tongue: That _is_ a long arrow though.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe it was a happy arrow. :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Dont count on it


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Look where the arrow is nocked. Above the nocker sets and the release is below the nocker sets.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

He set nocker sets!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Because that's 3D.
> 
> These chicks are Feild shooters!
> 
> :


Oh yeah SAGA check out these HOTTIES I got a pic of at my last 3D shoot at the BRS in MO


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> Oh yeah SAGA check out these HOTTIES I got a pic of at my last 3D shoot at the BRS in MO


 :zip: 

It's too late for me Ron! :angel: 

But your making great head way!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Rons on the GOOD LIST....sage your at the bottom of the BAD list :tongue:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> Oh yeah SAGA check out these HOTTIES I got a pic of at my last 3D shoot at the BRS in MO



Hey Ron whats with the bent knees and I did not think Glowbug was that tall.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I guess that makes Ron a GOOD poster now,

and well, for me, I guess I'm just plan BAD. Apt to stay that way. :angel:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Hey Ron whats with the bent knees and I did not think Glowbug was that tall.


Maybe it was the MoBUCK juice you were drinking? Not sure i thought she was tall enough :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I guess that makes Ron a GOOD poster now,
> 
> and well, for me, I guess I'm just plan BAD. Apt to stay that way. :angel:


YEAH just what I always wanted to be, it's PARTY TIME.HEHEHEHE


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> Not sure i thought she was tall enough :wink:


Yeah.... and besides, what I lack in height, I make up for in  ATTITUDE :angry:  :mg: :wink: :angel:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> Yeah.... and besides, what I lack in height, I make up for in  ATTITUDE :angry:  :mg: :wink: :angel:



The HOOD's stool is to sit on....not stand on!


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

OH..... gonna play ugly now????? You just remember who your friends are buddy!!!!!   :secret: :tongue:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> OH..... gonna play ugly now????? You just remember who your friends are buddy!!!!!   :secret: :tongue:



OOOPPPSSSssss


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Let's try to keep this thread in the right direction.........


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

And.....


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

NEWBIE

Who is the hottie in the first picture. :tongue: Don't keep her to yourself


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW!!!!! those two chicks are SMOKING HOT. looks like the first lady is married, and the second looks a little under age. but two thumbs up! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter44 (Jun 21, 2005)

one of my favorite female archers. Denise Parker


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

One more    .......................


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*more pix*

for the hottest shooter thread


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*another*

of ginger


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*california girl*

from vegas


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*copper john*

from 2004 asa world shoot


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

gphotoman said:


> from vegas


she looks like a g33k!


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

All the way from 2005
ttt


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

I gotta admit I didn't do much reading here. I just scrolled through each page stopping for the pics..................:shade: 

Very nice............. stuff here.


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

vichris said:


> I gotta admit I didn't do much reading here. I just scrolled through each page stopping for the pics..................:shade:
> 
> Very nice............. stuff here.


+1 lol


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

Refreshing ...:darkbeer:


----------



## Shadow Tracker (Dec 8, 2007)

Morning Wood?:teeth:


----------



## Devildog Hunter (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Yeah that is nice.


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

wonder if we can start this fire again? 
Anyone have a hottie so we can get this thread smoldering again? 
:darkbeer:


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe these will help spark something. Google doesn't understand "hotties" or "yummy" as an appropriate adjectives, so the pics aren't what this thread has come accustomed to......


----------

